# Wiring revmatic grandstand?



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I don`t have any manuals handy and need to know how to wire a revmatic grandstand up???


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

scans coming........more at 11


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*diagrams*

O.K .....it's more at 9!
Hope that this helps you.
Brought to you from the archives at 
North Coast H.O. International Headquarters
Sheffield Lake, Ohio


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the scan. I had forgotten about those things. That was back in the good old days when we expected kids to be able to read instructions and do a little creative tactile work. Now the gum-ment tries to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks,I`ll print `em out and give it a try later tonight.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

While they were a neat novelty back then they are terrible power suckers. :drunk:

I've got probably 4 or 5 of those in a box if anybody wants them.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Slott V said:


> While they were a neat novelty back then they are terrible power suckers. :drunk:
> 
> I've got probably 4 or 5 of those in a box if anybody wants them.


I'm interested.....


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Drop me a PM and we'll figure something out. Let me dig my box out and see how many I have- but I should point out I'm only talking about the bottom portion of the grandstand. I'll send 'em out to ya if you pay the shipping.


----------

